# What's the difference between hydraulic cam and solid lift cam?



## frankie m (Apr 1, 2002)

I am doing the head gasket on my 83 gti 8v.
changing cam/valves/ timing belt.
What are pros and cons of hydraulic cam vs. solid cam?
thanks
frank


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: What's the difference between hydraulic cam and solid lift cam? (frankie m)*

You can't use a hydro cam on a solid lifter head or vis versa.
Soild lifter head uses shims in the lifters to get the right clearance between the cam lobes and the lifters. Right clearence is > "0", Its a not automatic adjustment. So if the cam says its a .442" lift cam on solid lifter head than the real lift is calculated by quoted cam lift - clearance= real valve lift..
Hydro lifter heads us oil pressure in the lifter to make the right cleanance between the cam lobes and the lifters. Right clearance is "0". Its automatic adjustment. So if the cam says its a .449" lift cam on hydro head that is really how much the valve will lift.
The cams a ground different to accommodate the hydro lifters. Can get bigger lift and longer duration cams for a solid lifter head.
Hope this helps.
Correct me if im wrong here.
ny_fam


----------

